# Aim



## sunshinegirl (Oct 13, 2008)

Has anyone heard of AIM in TN?


----------



## pattis9 (Jan 27, 2009)

AIM is a healthcare auditing company with home office is in TN.  AIM has regional account managers who audit facilities reviewing insurance payments for accuracy.


----------

